# My System :-D



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

Whatcha think? Sys specs in the specs dropdown menu in my profile thing


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice. My first thought was it needs to be cleaned up inside, but I looked more and realized really that's just the water lines, not any wires. Very nice system.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice dude i like it


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, that white n back wire is just a jumper that I disconnected because it would make all the other leds for power and such not work, it was odd :-/ but yeah, I am trying to get ALL the wires hidden, some are still showing
See that bottom card? 400 dollars, and there has been three leaks onto it... thats why all the clamps are metal now lol. ITs a sound blaster x-fi elite pro.
I might move the HDD up one and put the pump under that, what do you think?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2006)

i think that would be good leeking on the bottum of the case is MUCH BETTER. because with all those clamps what else is their to start to leak so save yourself an hdd to...


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

??? I do not get what you are saying, anyway MORE PICS


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2006)

lol, i'm thinking of selling mine too! It's no fun once the building/overclocing/benchmarking is finished! 

That's a seriously cool looking rig! Awsome cable management as well!


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks man, I'm thinking not selling this one BUT... Getting a job, building a new one and selling that, I can build an amazing system for 1600 and systems selling on ebay that are not as good as the one i'm going to build are selling for 2800... you do the math :-D


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

^^WHOS THE MAN!^^

EDIT: Add $119.99
forgot the hdd, its a 10k 36gb sata/150 :-D


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2006)

sweet!

I'm doing custom builds to order at the moment. Basically, someone tells me what he/she wants, i add some figures up, take a deposit and start building! I got one guy at the moment after a machine that will put mine to shame, so i will enjoy building/testing that!

I'm going to start taking full payment before i start building though, because the last person bailed out after i'd bought a lot of the components


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

Go on msn messenger, also yeah I'm going to get into shit like that also... the sys i'm building to sell will annilate my current setup


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Infrared,
I was just curious as to where you get your computer parts from (newegg, tigerdirect) or do you have a reseller liscence?
Thanks


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 30, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that white n back wire is just a jumper that I disconnected because it would make all the other leds for power and such not work, it was odd :-/ but yeah, I am trying to get ALL the wires hidden, some are still showing
> See that bottom card? 400 dollars, and there has been three leaks onto it... thats why all the clamps are metal now lol. ITs a sound blaster x-fi elite pro.
> I might move the HDD up one and put the pump under that, what do you think?


Try turning your hard drive around as well if you have room in front of it for the wires. I did it with my Raptors and it looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2006)

bruins004 said:
			
		

> Hey Infrared,
> I was just curious as to where you get your computer parts from (newegg, tigerdirect) or do you have a reseller liscence?
> Thanks



I buy a great deal of my components from www.tekheads.co.uk, but i shop around and get parts from wherever i can get them cheapest. I also look into ways of making it cheaper for the end user, if they want the x850 graphics card for example, but can't really afford it, i'll steer them towards the Sapphire x800gto2, and provide them with instructions to unlock it, or if they consent and understand the warrantee will be void, i will mod it for them.

I don't have a reseller licence at the moment, and have tried to keep out of the legal side of things. When I sell a completed computer, i also send all the packaging that came with each component, along with the invoice so that the components can be returned if they should die. I will have a look into getting a reseller licence asap though. I'm not making a huge number of computers though, maybe 1 or 2per month maximum at the moment.

I also pre-overclock the cpu if the user wants a little more performance than what they're paying for, but i make it very clear to them that it will void the warrantee and they will not be able to return the component if it should fail. If it is going to be overclocked, i always make sure it has a good aftermarket cooler, with AS5. Then i find the maximum overclock, only stress testing for 4 hours, then set it at 60-75% of the maximum overclock, or whatever the buyer is happy with. Then I lower the vcore as much as possible, and if i'm happy with the temps, job done! One thing though, If you decide to do this, prepare to pay for a replacement cpu yourself, and try not to get carried away.

I'm hoping the next person who buys a computer from me will be after an AMD 64 rig, i'm dying to have a play with those processors.

Anyway, here's the checklist i follow for anyone wanting to get into part-time computer building:

1. Discuss with the user what the computer will be used for, and how much money they would be prepared to spend, asking if there are any cirtain specifications they would like the computer to meet e.g. If they have a particular processor/graphics card in mind.

2. Recommend any parts they are not sure about. Be prepared to answer some strange questions at this stage!!!  

3. Add some figures up, making sure you include VAT, Postage and packing. Then decide how much to charge for labour. (I usually charge anything from £50 to £100 depending on how much work goes into it, with a maximum labour charge of £120)

4. Take their money before you begin the build. I personally use Paypal. I recommend taking enough to cover the cost of the components, and charge for labour/postage etc after completion.

5. Send it. Make sure ALL original packaging from each component is sent, along with the original documentation. Note that it is useful to make photocopies to keep, so you know exactly what the component is, where it's from, and how much; in the case that something should go wrong with it.

6. Never provide a warrantee on the computer as a whole. After it is sold, the idea is that it doesn't return for repairs, unless they are paying for it to be done. Explain that they have a warrantee on each individual component should it fail.

Hope this is useful to anyone thinking of going along this route.


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone want a new system :-D


----------



## OOTay (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice system love the water cooling and you need to get rid of those finger prints  I use a really soft car waxing toul. And very usefull tips infared. Im going to bookmark this page becuase i do build computers for people but i havent been charging them so they are of great value to me right now lol. Thanks!


----------



## infrared (Jan 31, 2006)

no probs


----------



## Clocked (Jan 31, 2006)

I think i will start too!!! sounds like easy money and very fun.... lol it will also help me pay for an X1900XTX!!!! lol

Sweet water cooling set up Biker!


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks man, yeah i really need to start building but alas, I have no ebay account *sighs*


----------



## infrared (Feb 1, 2006)

i don't like ebay for computer parts. I've had 3 instances where the "new" and "unused" parts were f*ked 

EDIT: wow, 3 pages!


----------



## Clocked (Feb 1, 2006)

4.7 GHZ!!!! WOW!!!! lol thats gota out proform my dad's 4200+ dual core!!! lol.... cant see how he can stand AMDs... Intel man!!!

... of topic sorry...


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 1, 2006)

that was very offtopic

Now what im planning on doing is getting the specs for the computer im building... get the money from the winning bidder and then buy->build->ship


----------



## Clocked (Feb 1, 2006)

Can we have a link?


----------



## AMDCam (Feb 1, 2006)

hey infrared, what do you score on 3DMark 06?

And clocked, I think a uhhh.....FX-60 kind of outdoes 4700+, even an Opteron would. Plus the fsb, the price, the overclocking ability, the architecture......AMD has all those advantages. I mean sure intel is good, but there are Athlon X2 5200+'s now. lol, sorry, just gotta stand up for AMD.


----------



## infrared (Feb 1, 2006)

i havn't done a 3dmark06 run @ 4.7ghz yet. I got 2092 at 4.2ghz though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And ADMCam's right i'm afraid Clocked, the AMD dual cores would _demolish_ my P4


----------



## Clocked (Feb 1, 2006)

naw man.... i'm just saying your P4 is prob better then my dad's 4200X2, not the others exspicley the FXs...

lol I dont even wana get 06..... that'll make me wana get X1900XTXs.... lol


----------



## infrared (Feb 1, 2006)

lol, yep 

LOL, it's an insanely tough benchmark.

Cya later bud, i'm off to bed


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread got jacked faster than a Mercedes in Brooklyn


----------



## infrared (Feb 2, 2006)

lmao, sorry dude.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 2, 2006)

its all good, i need to start building something


----------



## Clocked (Feb 2, 2006)

Sry!

good luck on your build!


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 3, 2006)

UGHHH Power Supply fan failed NOOOO! Damn, time for a RMA


----------



## infrared (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL, i hate the smell of burning PSU 

Time for me to get a new one as well, i'm looking at the OCZ powerstreams. Very nice!


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the new X2 Connects... I think you should look at them


----------



## Clocked (Feb 3, 2006)

Get the EnerMax Liberty 620W... it's great! they also have those plug n play cables


----------



## Clocked (Feb 3, 2006)

here's a link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817194004


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 3, 2006)

when I get 200 dollars for a ps then I'll buy that, till then, RMA's lol


----------



## Clocked (Feb 3, 2006)

Lol


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Feb 23, 2006)

how is that watercooling working 4 u?


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 23, 2006)

Phenominal


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! Very Perfessional, but have you notice we spend most of our time organizing cable clutter inside the case when there is still all these cables everywhere connected to the back of our cases? Dude i have the same issue but i really don't care since it's located around the back of my computer desk anyway. Nice overclock, almost 4GHz, come on...just alittle bit more, speak to her nicely, take her out sometimes i'm sure she can do 4GHz, LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, but the processor is like sucking ass right now, cant get it past 3.7 without crash->reboot It saddens me now, probally static shock or something since I never wear safety things.


----------



## OOTay (Feb 25, 2006)

Highly doubt the static shock theory, i never ever use the rist band thing but i keep one hand on the case (sometimes) and that gets me through. Maybe your proc doesnt like you? lol jk


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 26, 2006)

Electric static discharge deteriorates the performance over time, not right away.


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 26, 2006)

Clocked said:
			
		

> I think i will start too!!! sounds like easy money and very fun.... lol it will also help me pay for an X1900XTX!!!! lol
> 
> Sweet water cooling set up Biker!



Just buy the Sapphire X1900XT and flash it to the XTX. I got mine from Monarchcomputers.com for only $508 total with shipping 2nd day air. Now that is nice...and i just flashed it with the Sapphire X1900xtx bios and it reads as one, hehe.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 1, 2006)

I miss this computer


----------



## emd (May 27, 2006)

wow I have curiosity about your rig, it´s awesome,it  seems very cool with all the wc an few cables 8/10.


----------



## CjStaal (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment
Oh yeah everyone... I'm bAAaAaCk


----------

